# Cooking Links Is Now Active



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

The Cooking Links section of the board is now up and running. Please take a look at the descriptions under each of the link sections and start submitting links you would like to have on the site.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2005)

great idea, geebs.  I like it.


----------



## corazon (Nov 4, 2005)

That's great!  I always wondered what the cooking links were about and have already added my own!  I'm excited to see what gets posted!  Thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 4, 2005)

Far out! Way to go - what a great resource and reference this is!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

That's awesome! From time to time I've clicked on the links area, always hoping it would be up and running, and now at last it is...Very cool!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi, two questions just popped into my head 

What happens if two (or more) people try to submit the exact same link? Will the 2nd (and all subsequent) posters be told that the page (link) already existss in the directory?

(Just a thought) What about a section for food resources? (Maybe this is technically covered by one of the link categories that is in place right now?) For example so many of us live all over the globe, what's available in New York might not be available in the shops in New Delhi and vice versa. This area could be for sites (links) to DC members favourite products, ingredient sources, etc (again just an "off the top" thought )


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> What happens if two (or more) people try to submit the exact same link? Will the 2nd (and all subsequent) posters be told that the page (link) already existss in the directory?
> 
> )


Yes, the system is smart enough to see that the link already exists in our database and will not allow a duplicate.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Yes, the system is smart enough to see that the link already exists in our database and will not allow a duplicate.


That's cool GB! Thanks for clarifying that point (you have to love how smart these programs are!) 

LOL, not to sound like I'm getting all "nit-picky"  But what if, for example someone has submitted say www.yumfood.com, and then later on someone else submits a page from the same site. For (made-up) example www.yumfood.com/apple_pie - will this be counted as the same because it still belongs to the same site or differnent because it is a different page?


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> (Just a thought) What about a section for food resources? (Maybe this is technically covered by one of the link categories that is in place right now?) For example so many of us live all over the globe, what's available in New York might not be available in the shops in New Delhi and vice versa. This area could be for sites (links) to DC members favourite products, ingredient sources, etc (again just an "off the top" thought )


Great idea. I have added something that should encompass that as well. Check it out.


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> LOL, not to sound like I'm getting all "nit-picky"  But what if, for example someone has submitted say www.yumfood.com, and then later on someone else submits a page from the same site. For (made-up) example www.yumfood.com/apple_pie - will this be counted as the same because it still belongs to the same site or differnent because it is a different page?


That is a good question and I am not sure of the answer, but I would guess that it would count as a different page.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Great idea. I have added something that should encompass that as well. Check it out.


That's awesome GB! I was just submitting a link and I saw that when I returned to the home page. I am sooooo touched that you took up my suggestion! I'm sure it will help out tons of people. Thank-you!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 4, 2005)

*How to update the thumbnail of a link*

In the event some links come up without a thumbnail, please use the link at the bottom of the drop down menu to request an update (takes 48-72 hours).  Attached is a screenshot of where to click...


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 5, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> In the event some links come up without a thumbnail, please use the link at the bottom of the drop down menu to request an update (takes 48-72 hours). Attached is a screenshot of where to click...


Hi Andy, thanks for that handy tip. I just went back and requested updates for any of the sites that I've submitted so far that were missing pics. That's such a helpful feature!  I like the screen shot that you picked, I'm sure it's the first time my user name (on any site!) has ever appeared in a screen shot. 

p.s.
Your avatar is making me soooo hungry!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 5, 2005)

? re 'protocol'  - if we're answering someone's question, or posting a recipe link, do we still post it in the forums, and then just add it to 'links'?
Or post - 'for recipe, see links'?


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Marm,

You would still post the link the the specific recipe in the forum. The link section is more for links to websites, but necessarily recipes. For instance, in the link section you might have a link to Foodtv.com, but in the forum you would have a link to a recipe you found on Foodtv.com. Make sense?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey GB, I am quite sure, as the section grows, each directory may become a little too vast and long to find what you are interested in.  I see there IS a search engine but you could get a little overwhelmed if you just wanted to browse through, especially in "general cooking" and "recipes" department. maybe a good idea to create subsections according to i.e. the type of cuisine, celebrities, monographs etc?


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey GB, I am quite sure, as the section grows, each directory may become a little too vast and long to find what you are interested in.  I see there IS a search engine but you could get a little overwhelmed if you just wanted to browse through, especially in "general cooking" and "recipes" department. maybe a good idea to create subsections according to i.e. the type of cuisine, celebrities, monographs etc?


That is a great idea that we will probably look at over time. For now since it is just getting started we are going to keep it very basic, but later on down the road I am sure we will take your idea and implement it. We just need to see how things play out first so we see where we need to add things and where we don't.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a little question about keywords when we are adding links. I was adding tons of keywords to each of the links that I submitted and am curious if this is the way to go or is it better to just say a few general things? For example if a site featured desserts would it be better to say "dessert, recipes,  cakes" as opposed to say 12 words? (I've noticed that some links have been submitted with just one keyword.) I went gung-ho on the keywords because I thought that it would help people when they are searching through the links. What are your thoughts on this area?


----------



## Jamie101 (Aug 26, 2006)

*New Recipe Sharing Site - cool idea*

Hi - I'd like to submit www.bakespace.com as a link on your forum. It's the first social-networking site where you exchange recipes as you build your network of friends - like friendster or myspace. The site just launched tuesday and is very grassroots. My wife learned about this site from theknot.com forums and it's pretty cool.


----------

